# Quality of help



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, cdat, the 'love life' chick is kinda cute. How about this one? Talk about a kitten!


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

jma_1000 said:


> Exactly my thought. Having half of your face rip off because something snags your 'jewelry' doesnt sound appealing, nor would I want to deal with the aftermath.
> 
> I deal with Doctors, and they are always nosing around our work to see whats going on. I am sure they've seen the worst case scenarios of all types of bodily mutilation... but they shouldn't have to be subjected to it from my staff.
> 
> Personally, I have 15 tattoos, but only one is visible. The EGA on my forearm. When someone asks what it is, then I can tell them its the Marine Corps emblem. :laughing: Its kind of a personal character selling point - customers love to see it.


Semper Fi. P.I. or MCRD? When?


----------



## jma_1000 (Apr 8, 2009)

Handymanservice said:


> Semper Fi. P.I. or MCRD? When?


MCRD. Platoon 2019 H company. <--cant believe I remember my bootcamp platoon. :laughing: Went in 1996, got out in 2001. 2621 Morse Code Intercept.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> This is construction not the day care industry. Real men, not pansy white collar middle managers from IBM.
> 
> Look past the cover of the book and find a skilled worker.


Your kidding right? I would bet that you have more respect for your clients than to allow some idiot that looks even remotely like that in their home. You know as well as I do that *stereotypes exist for a damn good reason*.........even though stereotype might not be true *ALL *the time they are true often enough to give it solid purchase in people's perceptions.

Call a spade a spade - those idiots didn't just wake up looking like that - they made a *conscious choice* to do that to themselves so that they could feel like tough guys and rebel against society.........let them reap what they have sewn and join the circus with the rest of the "performers".


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

MetalBender said:


> Guy with a tattoo of a monkey bent over with a hairy belly button for an a** hole. Hire or No?


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

Hire them just tell them to keep the shirt on if there skills are good who cares about the tats. In todays world its becomming normal to have tats and weird not to.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

mhillc said:


> Hire them just tell them to keep the shirt on if there skills are good who cares about the tats. In todays world its becomming normal to have tats and weird not to.


Unfortunately, if you know about those particular tats---then you know they're a complete and total idiot.

I'd guess the only skills those particular individuals have is getting drunk and doing stupid s***.


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

You maybe right about those guys but i'msure we all worked with someone with dumb tats and didn't even know it.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

mhillc said:


> Hire them just tell them to keep the shirt on if there skills are good who cares about the tats.


If they can hide most of them with a shirt then I totally agree with you.......I also have a half sleeve consisting of a collage of demons and hellish scenes on my upper right arm and shoulder from my _"tough-guy, hell-raising, anti-authority days"_ I am also sorry to say that I had the *00* stretched out ear plugs to ensure I conformed with the other "non-conformists" ......... Luckily the ears heald up and the ink is covered with a shirt.

At least I had enough brain cells left to know that its not a good idea to get *"really"* stupid like everyone else was doing at the time. Eventually you just have to forget about that nonsense and be a grown up.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Trim40 said:


> Two weeks ago, I start the int. trim on decent sized house. About an hour later the cabinet installer and his helper show up. I took one look at his helper and told him " don't ever fall out of a boat". I think this kid had more metal pierced thru his face than the house had nails
> Yesterday, I am installing countertops in a basement bar(different house) and the contractors helper is talking away at me. I'm kinda blowing him off as he rambles on about all the stuff he can do. After about an hour I stop and take a good look at this kid. He has F*** Y** tattoed on the side of his neck.
> Is it me?
> Did I miss the bus?
> I don't think I'll be hiring anyone any time soon.



Sad to say but I see the same crap. It'd be nice if I could say someone who looks like that is "out of place" but he's not. It's all too common to see clowns like that working in the industry. Now if you had a nice clean shave and a short haircut you wouldn't be qualified to be the new guitarist in Guns n Roses. Eventually the GC will make a judgment on whether or not he wants to continue using him as a cabinet installer or not, because if he does good work it is common to look the other way in the name of getting the job done.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

If I was dead, I would come back to life to fire this person. 

Tell me, what in the he!! can this person ever do for a living? I don't think I could hire him/her? to be in a circus, I think it would actually scare the customers away.

This is not what I am talking about when I think of employee's with tats, I mean a basically normal looking person, with a lot of tatoos would not bother me. Again, I am in California and it is real common here. As long as the stuff is not offensive to the general person, I really don't see the problem. Then again, if they can't do the job, it doesn't matter if they do or don't have tattoo's.


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

jma_1000 said:


> MCRD. Platoon 2019 H company. <--cant believe I remember my bootcamp platoon. :laughing: Went in 1996, got out in 2001. 2621 Morse Code Intercept.


MCRD. 1987 September 4 graduation day. Platoon 2063 Lima Co. I was an armorer, got out in 1994.


----------

